# 4 days and counting



## hardasnails1973 (Nov 4, 2003)

I'm looking bigger fuller and harder then every before weight is at 205 but per GO PRO  request I brought my carbs up to 30-50 grams before and after workout (meal 1 and meal 2) this resulting in a dramatic increae of fullness energy and strength.  Thanks GO PRO. conditining is even better then the follwoing weeek. I also cut cardio out and relied on more posing to get evern tighter and with out cardio it allowed me to fill out alot more then before.   I am ready to ROCK !!


----------



## hardasnails1973 (Nov 4, 2003)

current diet is
99 mgs potassium every other hours 
ec stack 3 times a day with 400 mg Green tea/1000 mgs L carntine
5 grams creatine each meal

330 am
meal 1 
1/2 cup oatbran
2 scoops muscle provider
6 egg whites 
1/2 chciken breast

10 grams BCAAS before and after training 

meal 2 repeat

meal 3 
1.5 cans tuna
5 egg whites
veggies
1 tss EFA

meal 4 
6 oz chicken
veggies
1 tsp EFA
veggies

repeat meal 3


meal 5 
6 oz turkey lean burger
veggies
5 egg whites

meal 6
18 egg whites
veggies


----------

